
US top cop decries encryption, demands backdoors - rosser
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/10/us-top-cop-decries-encryption-demands-backdoors/
======
bediger4000
Why is anyone letting Holder get away with this kind of nonsense? The Snowden
revelations show that the FBI (which does the NSA's USA dirty work for the
most part) doesn't follow any plainly-worded rules, and may not follow any
rules at all. Also, "pedophiles" and "terrorists" are the new boogey men,
since "communists!" lost its inherent scariness. We know that someone made a
tidy profit on CIA-led coups in South America in the 1950s
([http://www.nber.org/papers/w16952.pdf](http://www.nber.org/papers/w16952.pdf)).
Why wouldn't the even less upright members of the Deep State today hesitate to
profit from dragnet surveillance now?

------
barrystaes
Lets just play along and pretend they are unable to let themselves in.. ♜☡♘

------
deciplex
You can be too big to jail, unless you dare encrypt your mail? Fuck Eric
Holder.

